# Farbverlauf im Jlabel



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

Servus,


ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Java-Anfänger da ich zu beginn meines Studiums da sehr geschludert habe :-(


Ich soll nun einen Frame erzeugen bei dem oben der Farbverlauf von Blau immer heller wird. Hierzu habe ich ein Beispiel für ein Rechteck gefunden wo zwar andere Farben immer wieder kehren, aber vom Prinzip soll das so sein.

hier ist der Code

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class GradientColor{
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    GradientColor gd = new GradientColor();
  }
  
  public GradientColor(){
    JFrame frame = new JFrame("Drawing with a Gradient Color");
    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    frame.getContentPane().add(new MyComponent());
    frame.setSize(400,400);
    frame.setVisible(true);
  }

  public class MyComponent extends JComponent  {
    public void paint(Graphics g){
      Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g;
      Color s1 = Color.red;
      Color e = Color.green;
      GradientPaint gradient = new GradientPaint(10,10,s1,30,30,e,true);
      g2d.setPaint(gradient);
      g2d.drawRect(100,100,200,120);
      Color s2 = Color.yellow;
      Color e1 = Color.pink;
      GradientPaint gradient1 = new GradientPaint(10,10,s2,30,30,e1,true);
      g2d.setPaint(gradient1);
      g2d.fillRect(99,99,199,119);
    }
  }
}
```

Meine Bitte an euch, sagt mir wie ich generell ein Jlabel mache, bei dem der farbverlauf einer Farbe so langsam verblasst(optik)

danke euch euer Maintower


----------



## KrokoDiehl (23. Sep 2010)

Welche Farbe soll denn Verlaufen? Der Hintergrund oder der Vordergrund?
Der Hintergrund ist sicherlich einfacher, da du den geposteten Code fast 1:1 übernehmen kannst. Wobei _JLabel_s per Default keinen Hintergrund haben (--> 
	
	
	
	





```
setOpaque(true)
```
).
Der Vordergrund (also der Text) dürfte ähnlich gehen. Hierfür gibt es die Methode

```
graphics.drawString()
```
.


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

also ich breschreib das mal anhand eines einfachen Beispiels:


Wenn du generell ein Programm startest, dann hast du oben ja eine Leiste da steht meistens oben links der Name des Programmes und ganz rechts hast du minimieren maximieren und X schließen. Ich meine einfach nur die obere Leiste, dass die im Hintergrund Blau ist und dann wenn du nach rechts in richtung minimieren uns Schließen gehts einfach die farbe ändert, bzw verblasst.

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.



DANKE SCHON MAL FÜR DIE SCHNELLE ANTWORT


----------



## AlexSpritze (23. Sep 2010)

Du meinst die Titelleiste eines Programmfensters in Windows?

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich die allein mit Java nicht ändern. Höchstens vielleicht noch mit bestimmten Look&Feels (Synth lässt sich mit einer XML parametrisieren).

Zu deiner Frage
> Meine Bitte an euch, sagt mir wie ich generell ein Jlabel mache, bei dem der farbverlauf einer Farbe so langsam verblasst(optik)

hast du oben schon den richtigen Ansatz, du leitest von JLabel eine eigene Klasse ab und überschreibst die Methode paint(Graphics) in der du dann den Gradienten zeichnest. In Zeile 17 also 

```
public class MyComponent extends JLabel{
```

Dann machst du noch einen Konstruktor für die Klasse in der du zwei Farben übergeben kannst und zwischen denen wird dann linear interpoliert, die also Start und Ende des Farbverlaufs markieren.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2010)

Hm. Das hängt glaub' ich vom "Look and Feel" ab. Im Moment klingt das nach dem Standard-(nicht-XP)-Windows-Aussehen. Dann müßte es eigentlich reichen am Anfang das Windows-Look-and-Feel zu setzen...


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

sorry dass ich mich so unpreziese ausdrücke, aber ich soll das ganze für en JLabel machen 


kann mir einer mal ein jpg von so nem JLabel schicken?  oder nen Link


meine Arbeitsanweisung lautet AWT oder SWT Farbverlauf für Header eines JLabels


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2010)

Meine Arbeitsanweisung lautet: "Gadofflsupp".


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class GradientColor{
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    GradientColor gd = new GradientColor();
  }

  public GradientColor(){
    JFrame frame = new JFrame("Drawing with a Gradient Color");
    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    frame.getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
    frame.getContentPane().add(new MyComponent("Label"));
    frame.setSize(400,400);
    frame.setVisible(true);
  }

  public class MyComponent extends JLabel {
    public MyComponent(String s)
    {
        super(s);
    }
    public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
      Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D)g;
      Color s1 = Color.red;
      Color e = Color.green;
      GradientPaint gradient = new GradientPaint(10,10,s1,30,30,e,true);
      g2d.setPaint(gradient);
      g2d.drawRect(0,0,getWidth(),getHeight());
      Color s2 = Color.yellow;
      Color e1 = Color.pink;
      GradientPaint gradient1 = new GradientPaint(10,10,s2,30,30,e1,true);
      g2d.setPaint(gradient1);
      g2d.fillRect(0,0,getWidth(),getHeight());
      super.paintComponent(g);
    }
  }
}
```

!?!


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

Wenn ich den neuen Code ausführe, dann bekomme ich ein  Label was gelb hinterlegt ist.

wie kann ich jetzt die Background color von dem Label von Blau verblassen lassen?


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

marco vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!! weiss ich sehr zu schätzen. Wäre auch ein Life-chat Mölich über ICQ TS3 oder Skype?


Darf auch gerne jemand anders sein^^ würde mich freuen


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2010)

Nein. Abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Dienste nicht nutze, BIN ich kein "Dienst". Wenn du mit dem geposteten (und schon mit dem, was du ursprünglich wohl von Java2s oder so kopiert hattest) und GradientPaint (Java Platform SE 6) nicht weiterkommst, ist das halt einfach so.


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

ja aber wie übertrage ich das was ich mit dem Rechteck gemacht hab auf das Label?


----------



## KrokoDiehl (23. Sep 2010)

Nicht das wir hier aneinander vorbeireden:
Die Titelleiste eines Fensters (da wo Programmname und Min/Max/X-Buttons sind) ist KEIN Label. Die Titelleiste über Swing alleine zu ändern ist eine Sache bei der ich nicht weiß ob es überhaupt geht (vgl. Aussagen von _AlexSpritze_ und _Marco13_).
Wenn du einen Label (-->_JLabel_) farblich ändern willst, dann hast du, bzw. _Marco13_ dir schon alles zur Hand gelegt. Nur dass eben der Hintergrund gemalt wird und (noch) nicht der Text. Aber auch hier wieder der Hinweis auf 
	
	
	
	





```
drawString()
```
.


----------



## Maintower (23. Sep 2010)

ich glaub jetzt hab ich gerafft, hab gerade des Label länger gemacht und dann ist es mir aufgefallen.



Hab ich auch die möglichkeit rgb Farben anzuwenden und nicht nur Blue white red etc?



damit ich die Farbe genau bestimmen kann?

also konkret :


setBackground(new Color 25,200,54) );   ???


----------



## Morl99 (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo Maintower,

was studierst du denn? Wenn es Informatik ist... würde ich dir schleunigst empfehlen Java zu lernen... es nützt dir nichts wenn du irgendwie diesen Arbeitsauftrag über die Bühne bekommst. Dass du auch RGB-Werte benutzen kannst ist ganz logisch, da Color.red (bzw besser, Color.RED) nichts anderes als eine Konstante vom Typ Color ist (und eine Instanz von einem Color Objekt über die RGB Werte charakterisiert wird). Mit einem 
	
	
	
	





```
setBackground(new Color (25,200,54));
```
 alleine geht es natürlich nicht, das musst du schon in dein JLabel einbauen (so wie von Marco13 gezeigt, nur die statischen Größen aus der Paint müssen irgendwie durch relative Größen deines Labels ersetzt werden).

Wirf mal einen Blick in ein Java-Tutorial (meine Empfehlung: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)), oder besser gleich zwei bis drei.

Ansonsten bleibt hier nichts mehr zu sagen, alles was du brauchst hast du bereits erklärt bekommen. Für die Funktionsweise von Gradient, setPaint(...) und Color hilft auch ein Blick in die Java-API!


----------



## KrokoDiehl (23. Sep 2010)

Ausprobieren... der Java-Compiler ist idR schneller als das Forum hier 

Aber ja, 
	
	
	
	





```
new Color(255,0,0)
```
 (für rot) geht.


----------

